# 2005 sentra b13



## elianne2005 (May 22, 2006)

Here's my 2005 mexican sentra b13. Suggestions accepted! 

























I'm having this idea... to install another exhaust tip like this:








What do you think??

Visit my cardomain site at:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2360516


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

clean tsuru. honestly i think that the dual exhaust pipes are ricer. you done any mods to the engine?


----------



## elianne2005 (May 22, 2006)

Ok, i think you're right, and i'm not looking for ricer... About the engine, I've got very few money to do any mods... Most of the exterior mods were done because of gifts, and for the engine i've only saved like 500 dollars, so I think I'll have to wait for that. What light mods would you do to the engine with that money?? If I could spend a lot more, what mods would you recommend me to do, between 1000 and 1500 dollars???


----------



## K2Fugative169 (Mar 31, 2005)

if you have a bit of money saved up right now, my advice is to keep saving until you have enough to do the bluebird or gti-r sr20det swap. that would be sick in a brand new b13. looks like you have a decent start to your car, keep it going and stay away from the rice! :cheers:


----------



## elianne2005 (May 22, 2006)

And how much do you think that swap would cost??


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

need to be lowered but still very nice


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

i know that here in the US, a complete bluebird swap can be had for about $2000. i also just found an SR20VE complete swap here in PA for that same price. research it a little bit, search around on these forums.. the amount of info you'll find will keep you busy for days! haha


----------



## elianne2005 (May 22, 2006)

Mr Ricardo, the problem here in Mexico about lowering is that the streets will break up your car in matter of days. That's why I've not lowered it yet. I have to think it a lot.


----------

